# Pygmy Chameleon Lighting



## fink (Sep 26, 2010)

Im setting up a vert 10 gallon tank and im planning on putting a pair of pygmy chameleons in there.
Not sure what species to do. any suggestions on that?
what about lighting?
do they need uva/uvb bulbs?
The top of my tank is glass, will that block out the UVB lighting?

thanks


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Check out this care sheet for pygmy chams.....pretty thorough, good luck 


General Chameleon Care Sheet



Alex


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Chameleon Forums

Home


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Pygmy chameleons (or any other type of chameleon for that matter) won't do well in glass tanks. It's advisable that you keep them in a screen/mesh enclosure. Otherwise the may end up getting sick and have breathing problems. Also they don't need any type of special lighting, a regular old spiral compact bulb will work. They don't even need heat lamps.


----------



## fink (Sep 26, 2010)

edwing206 said:


> Pygmy chameleons (or any other type of chameleon for that matter) won't do well in glass tanks. It's advisable that you keep them in a screen/mesh enclosure. Otherwise the may end up getting sick and have breathing problems. Also they don't need any type of special lighting, a regular old spiral compact bulb will work. They don't even need heat lamps.


The front of the tank will be partially screen. I am taking a ten gallon tank and using a conversion kit to turn it vertical. So there will be some ventilation. 


All of the links put in have been very helpful. thanks


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Also pygmies are more of ground dwellers you might want to keep that tank horizontal


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

Larger chameleons such as veiled and panthers need screen enclosures. 
Pygmy chameleons are great for terrariums, it is recommended that you keep them that way. That said, they do require airflow and high humidity. I have never read anything that says keep a pygmy in screen enclosures.
They are more terrestrial, but if you create a "highway" of branches/vines/plants then they will rarely be on the ground anyway. 
I would recommend Rhampholeon Brevicaudatus for your first pygmy.


----------



## frankpayne32 (Mar 17, 2007)

edwing206 said:


> Pygmy chameleons (or any other type of chameleon for that matter) won't do well in glass tanks. It's advisable that you keep them in a screen/mesh enclosure. Otherwise the may end up getting sick and have breathing problems. Also they don't need any type of special lighting, a regular old spiral compact bulb will work. They don't even need heat lamps.


This is not true. European keepers, and to a lesser extent some Americans are starting to catch on now, keep all types of chameleons in glass enclosures. But you are right about the air circulation being important. A typical glass aquarium is not suitable for most "true" chameleons. However, Brookesia and Rhampholeon generally can be kept in standard aquaria.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

edwing206 said:


> Pygmy chameleons (or any other type of chameleon for that matter) won't do well in glass tanks. It's advisable that you keep them in a screen/mesh enclosure. Otherwise the may end up getting sick and have breathing problems. Also they don't need any type of special lighting, a regular old spiral compact bulb will work. They don't even need heat lamps.


 
Have you actually ever kept pygmy chams?

I dont know if I would try a 10 gal vert with them. They are mainly found very close to the ground ( from what I have heard). Mine spend a lot of time closer to the ground than the top of the tank.


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

porkchop48 said:


> Have you actually ever kept pygmy chams?
> 
> I dont know if I would try a 10 gal vert with them. They are mainly found very close to the ground ( from what I have heard). Mine spend a lot of time closer to the ground than the top of the tank.


I think where Luis is probably coming from is the fact that countless individuals, particularly when chameleons first started going mainstream, have killed countless chameleons by putting them in high-humidity, low-ventilation glass / acrylic cages (and ones waay to small for chameleons), I did this when I was 10 years old.

That being said, pygmy chameleons are the exception to the rule, requiring much higher humidity levels. But, they require a good deal more ventilation than the average PDF set up. One of the main reason that pro-mixing people have steered away from mixing them with darts (beyond a hot light beating down on part of the terrarium) is that their ventilation requirements call for design concerns usually moot in the PDF hobby. But, just like PDFs, if happy, they'll breed like rabbits 

Hope this helps.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

That's true. I just meant it's easier to keep them in mesh enclosures, you don't have to worry about ventilations issues as much. I kept my pygmies in an exo-terra and hey got sick. As soon as I moved them into a mesh enclosure they got better. 


frankpayne32 said:


> This is not true. European keepers, and to a lesser extent some Americans are starting to catch on now, keep all types of chameleons in glass enclosures. But you are right about the air circulation being important. A typical glass aquarium is not suitable for most "true" chameleons. However, Brookesia and Rhampholeon generally can be kept in standard aquaria.


Yes I have, and bred them too. 7 babies so far. I don't understand the point of your question. You're not contributing anything to the thread, so why post?


porkchop48 said:


> Have you actually ever kept pygmy chams?
> 
> I dont know if I would try a 10 gal vert with them. They are mainly found very close to the ground ( from what I have heard). Mine spend a lot of time closer to the ground than the top of the tank.


I'm going by the research and experience I've had with chams. The same thing happened to my panther as my pygmies. I won't try to keep chams in glass tanks again.


winstonamc said:


> I think where Luis is probably coming from is the fact that countless individuals, particularly when chameleons first started going mainstream, have killed countless chameleons by putting them in high-humidity, low-ventilation glass / acrylic cages (and ones waay to small for chameleons), I did this when I was 10 years old.
> 
> That being said, pygmy chameleons are the exception to the rule, requiring much higher humidity levels. But, they require a good deal more ventilation than the average PDF set up. One of the main reason that pro-mixing people have steered away from mixing them with darts (beyond a hot light beating down on part of the terrarium) is that their ventilation requirements call for design concerns usually moot in the PDF hobby. But, just like PDFs, if happy, they'll breed like rabbits
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Panther and pygmy chams needs are totally different. 

Glass cage and *screen *lids is how it is reccomended that pygmies be kept. 

I am not contributing anything to this thread? Really? I have kept them for a while now. I have bred pygmies for a while and hatched out numerous babies. 

You were giving incorrect information. I posted information that I have found to be true ( and if you look at almost any chameleon website they will agree)


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

I realize that the needs are totally different. I was making a point about them being kept in glass cages. I guess for some it works and for others it doesn't. For me, keeping the chameleons (the panther AND pygmies) didn't turn out well, they became sick. 
What part of my information was incorrect? 
There are many ways to skin a cat.
-Luis


porkchop48 said:


> Panther and pygmy chams needs are totally different.
> 
> Glass cage and *screen *lids is how it is reccomended that pygmies be kept.
> 
> ...


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

edwing206 said:


> Pygmy chameleons (or any other type of chameleon for that matter) won't do well in glass tanks. It's advisable that you keep them in a screen/mesh enclosure. Otherwise the may end up getting sick and have breathing problems. Also they don't need any type of special lighting, a regular old spiral compact bulb will work. They don't even need heat lamps.


 
First part of this one is incorrect. Well incorrect if you would like to care of the pygmies correctly. 

I also can not find a care sheet saying to keep pygmies in a screen/ mesh enclosure. 

It may work for Panthers ( which I do NOT have experience with) but pygmies are not going to last long. 

Moving on...

Fink - Look into the brevs for you first ones. Active little guys. They do this cool little buzzing vibrating thing when you pick them up. Not that I reccomend picking them up but for pics, tank maintenance, moving babies etc. The first time one of my little ones did it I was shocked. I do believe ( and I could be wrong) if they are stressed they do it so be prepared so you dont drop the little guys. 

GIve them plenty of small branches to climb on and plants for humidity and watch how they try to look like leaves swaying in the wind. 
They are awesome little Chams and I think you will be very happy with them.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Like I said before, there are many ways to skin a cat. 
Would unhappy, unhealthy chameleons breed and lay numerous eggs? I don't think so.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

edwing206 said:


> Like I said before, there are many ways to skin a cat.
> Would unhappy, unhealthy chameleons breed and lay numerous eggs? I don't think so.


 
Yes that can and will.


----------



## fink (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for all of the info and help guys.
My 10 gallon has plenty of thin sticks and twigs for them to climb on. I am getting them at the end of november. 
The tank is pretty moist and has a lot of live plants.
The tank is all glass, except for the top of the front. The top of the front has about an inch by 10 inches of screen so ventilation can happen.
Bottom line is that the lighting ive got is not providing any UVB for the pair i will be putting in.
Is that ok?

Thanks


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm fairly certain that pygmy chameleons do not require UV rays. Do a little more research to be sure.
I would say that is not enough ventilation as well. Unless you put a small fan blowing on the tank to try and help circulate the air. They have sensitive respiratory systems and easily contract respiratory infections. 
I'm not an expert but that's what I know from keeping them.


----------



## fink (Sep 26, 2010)

inflight said:


> I'm fairly certain that pygmy chameleons do not require UV rays. Do a little more research to be sure.
> I would say that is not enough ventilation as well. Unless you put a small fan blowing on the tank to try and help circulate the air. They have sensitive respiratory systems and easily contract respiratory infections.
> I'm not an expert but that's what I know from keeping them.


I have seen different articles say different things. A lot also say that it is unknown. I would go get a UVB bulb but the top of my tank is glass, so uvb rays wont get in.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

They do NOT need UVB. It will not hurt them if they have it but they do not need it. 

The vents should be fine. Mine have a screen top but it is also half covered with plexiglass to help with humidity. Just keep an eye on the tank, if you happen to see mold build up or the tank not drying out a little during the day you may want to add a wee bit more air flow.


----------

